# Thats Not In My Job Description



## biznesswmn (Jan 22, 2019)

*Flight attendant says overweight passenger forced her to wipe his butt*
By Yaron Steinbuch

January 21, 2019 | 10:55am | Updated







The flight attendant who was forced to wipe a passenger's buttAsiaWire

An overweight passenger aboard a Taiwanese airliner forced flight attendants to remove his pants so he could use the toilet — then wipe his butt as he moaned in pleasure, according to reports.

A flight attendant for EVA Air — which only employs female cabin crew — described the crappy duty the paunchy perv subjected her and two of her colleagues to aboard the LA-to-Taipei flight on Saturday,according to Focus Taiwan.

The sicko, who was confined to a wheelchair, told the flight attendants that he needed assistance to use the lavatory about two hours into the flight.

“I felt that as a flight attendant, removing a passenger’s underwear was beyond the scope of my responsibilities,” the flight attendant told a news conference, where she was accompanied by reps from the Taoyuan Flight Attendants Union.

“I told him we couldn’t help him, but he started yelling. He told me to go in there immediately and threatened to relieve himself on the floor,” she said, according to the Daily Mail.

“As the passenger’s genitals were now exposed, one of my colleagues brought a blanket, which I used to cover his modesty,” she continued. “But he very angrily slapped my hand away, saying he didn’t want it and only wanted me to remove his underwear so he could use the toilet.”

The man also insisted that they keep the door open because otherwise “he couldn’t breathe.”

The women managed to keep the door closed, but the man — whose weight was estimated to be 440 pounds — then refused to leave the bathroom unless they wiped his backside after he finished with his business.




The accused passengerAsiaWire
The flight attendants refused at first but then decided to carry out the disgusting task so he wouldn’t remain in the lavatory.

But things took a turn for the worse when the chief attendant donned three pairs of latex gloves and began wiping him.

“He said, ‘Oh, mmm, deeper, deeper,’ and then accused my chief attendant of not properly cleaning his backside, requesting that she do it again,” she said.

“You can pull my pants back up now,” he finally said, according to the crew member.

The union decried what it described as blatant sexual harassment and asked that EVA sue the passenger, who had defecated in his underwear during a previous flight in May 2018, Focus Taiwan reported.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jan 22, 2019)

NOPE!!!


----------



## nysister (Jan 22, 2019)

I heard about that. He would have had to sue me. If you can't go to the bathroom on your own you don't belong on a plane without assistance. In fact you probably just don't belong on a plane and I say that without malice. Those tight quarters aren't meant for anyone that needs help.


----------



## danniegirl (Jan 22, 2019)

Dear God he should be banned from flying anywhere 

FYI he would have pooped all over the plane before i even touched his nasty behind self ,,,,,degenerate


----------



## sharentu (Jan 22, 2019)

thats probably a fetish for him also.  just beyond the pale.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2019)

Nope. He would have just been in the bathroom and other patrons advised to use the remaining. However if there were any volunteers they would be free to help him out if they so desired.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 22, 2019)

He found the right ones that day.  The flight attendants from May 2018 were like, you just go have to sit and stew in your poo.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jan 22, 2019)

Hope that he brought a change of clothing with him accuse he would have to sit in his own filth until he reached his destination. I am sure that that is not in my contract as a flight attendant. I don't know how he fit into the airplane bathroom but he would have to sit there until the airport police brought him out when he landed. And I would find some way to sue him for everything that he had,


----------



## LadyPBC (Jan 22, 2019)

OMG - what if he was your row mate and you have to sit next to/near him and smell him the whole time?


----------



## biznesswmn (Jan 22, 2019)

Talk about going above and beyond!   Before i clicked the link, i thought to myself 'she better not be black'


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jan 22, 2019)

NOPE


----------



## nysister (Jan 22, 2019)

LadyPBC said:


> OMG - what if he was your row mate and you have to sit next to/near him and smell him the whole time?



I was thinking about that too. I'd ask for a seat change and would seriously consider taking another flight. He looks rancid.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 22, 2019)

nysister said:


> I heard about that. He would have had to sue me. If you can't go to the bathroom on your own you don't belong on a plane without assistance. In fact you probably just don't belong on a plane and I say that without malice. Those tight quarters aren't meant for anyone that needs help.





LadyPBC said:


> OMG - what if he was your row mate and you have to sit next to/near him and smell him the whole time?





nysister said:


> I was thinking about that too. I'd ask for a seat change and would seriously consider taking another flight. He looks rancid.


They would have to turn that plane around or land in the next immediate farm yard and place him in the pig pen.    How dare he insist.       I consider that sexual assault which qualifies for imprisonment.


----------



## nysister (Jan 22, 2019)

Shimmie said:


> They would have to turn that plane around or land in the next immediate farm yard and place him in the pig pen.    How dare he insist.    * I consider that sexual assault which qualifies for imprisonment*.



Bingo! So true.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 22, 2019)

So there were at least two people in a closed airplane bathroom and he's 400+ lbs? And they had to get him out of a wheelchair? How Sway?


----------



## cinnespice (Jan 22, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> So there were at least two people in a closed airplane bathroom and he's 400+ lbs? And they had to get him out of a wheelchair? How Sway?


Listen linda listen...
I'm tall plus sized 18...the hell...I feel claustrophobic in the bathroom how did he fit In there and she with him...how???
The door was closed too. My sister said she think this is a lie. I have to ask my cousin what she would of done she is flight attendant. I'm sorry he would have to figure it out.


----------



## Mooney72 (Jan 23, 2019)

cinnespice said:


> Listen linda listen...
> I'm tall plus sized 18...the hell...I feel claustrophobic in the bathroom how did he fit In there and she with him...how???
> The door was closed too. My sister said she think this is a lie. I have to ask my cousin what she would of done she is flight attendant. I'm sorry he would have to figure it out.



A flight attendant on another forum stated that some long-haul planes have an interior wall in between two adjacent toilets that folds up to make a larger toilet for obese passengers. Not sure if this was the case here, though.


----------



## cinnespice (Jan 23, 2019)

Mooney72 said:


> A flight attendant on another forum stated that some long-haul planes have an interior wall in between two adjacent toilets that folds up to make a larger toilet for obese passengers. Not sure if this was the case here, though.


Ok that makes more sense. I never knew this. Because I was like there is question that had me scratching my head like how???


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 23, 2019)

cinnespice said:


> *Listen linda listen...*
> 
> I feel claustrophobic in the bathroom how did he fit In there and she with him...how???
> The door was closed too. My sister said she think this is a lie. I have to ask my cousin what she would of done she is flight attendant. I'm sorry he would have to figure it out.


At The Bolded...      I remember that little boy  

You're right about those bathrooms being so small.   I had challenges when I had my grandbabies on the plane.   This hard to imagine.   Not what I WANT to imagine.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 23, 2019)

Mooney72 said:


> A flight attendant on another forum stated that some long-haul planes have an interior wall in between two adjacent toilets that folds up to make a larger toilet for obese passengers. Not sure if this was the case here, though.


I didn't know that.  It makes sense, though.      I still wouldn't have helped him.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jan 23, 2019)

Some international flights have a wheel chair accessible bathroom. 

They are nice and huge!

But this would be a hard no for me.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Jan 24, 2019)

Do NOT want. Nope.


----------



## Laela (Apr 20, 2019)

**UPDATE**

*Creepy tourist who made flight attendant wipe his butt dies on vacation*
By Ebony Bowden and Yaron Steinbuch

*April 19, 2019* | 4:40pm | Updated




AsiaWire

An obese American tourist who made headlines when he forced an air hostess to wipe his butt as he moaned in pleasure midair has died in Thailand.

The unnamed pervert left several Taiwanese stewardesses traumatized when he demanded they help him in the lavatory by removing his pants and wiping his butt on an LA-to-Taipei EVA Air flight Jan. 19.

After repeated attempts to inform the man he was blacklisted from flying on the airline in the future, a lawyer this week informed Taiwan’s EVA Air that he was dead.

According to Taiwan News, the lawyer said the creepy guy died sometime in March due to an unspecified illness while on a lengthy beach holiday on the Thai island of Koh Samui.

The perv had been booked on another EVA Air flight from Taipei to San Francisco, and the airline spent three months unsuccessfully trying to reach him to tell him it wouldn’t be taking him.

At a press conference, a teary-eyed EVA Air flight attendant described how she was left mentally traumatized after the man — who claimed to have had recent surgery on his hand — asked them to pull down his pants so he could use the bathroom.

In an Instagram post after the disgusting episode, the flight attendant said she locked herself inside the bathroom, crying and vomiting, unable to wash away the stench of the man’s crap.

The accused man — who was confined to a wheelchair and was estimated to weigh 440 pounds — reportedly threatened to relieve himself on the floor unless the all-female cabin crew helped him.

He slapped the hand of one woman who tried to cover his genitals with a blanket and asked them to leave the door open when he defecated.

The women managed to keep the door closed, but the man then refused to leave the bathroom unless they wiped his backside after he finished his business.

Things took a turn for the worse when the chief attendant donned three pairs of latex gloves and began wiping him.

“He said, ‘Oh, mmm, deeper, deeper’ and then accused my chief attendant of not properly cleaning his backside, requesting that she do it again,” she told media.

The airline will reportedly refund the man’s family for his unused airfare.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Apr 20, 2019)

I know the airline is glad.


----------



## dancinstallion (Apr 21, 2019)

I am jealous that the perv got to take so many Damn vacations.


----------



## IslandMummy (Apr 21, 2019)

I wouldn’t refund even a penny.


----------



## momi (Apr 22, 2019)

I am just OUTDONE!!!

Ain't no way in the world.  Alexa google "how to open an airplane door and throw somebody out without the plane crashing." - cause ain't no way in the world!!!

UGH!


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Apr 22, 2019)

I would have quit on the spot and sat down and enjoyed the rest of the flight


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 22, 2019)

momi said:


> I am just OUTDONE!!!
> 
> Ain't no way in the world.  Alexa google "how to open an airplane door and throw somebody out without the plane crashing." - cause ain't no way in the world!!!
> 
> UGH!



What about the innocent people on the ground?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 22, 2019)

This is why I can't ever go back to customer service where I'm not the last word.   Rolling Ray would have had a bad day tryna pull that nonsense with me.


----------



## intellectualuva (Apr 22, 2019)

I liked EVA Airlines. I have one of their tags on my backpack and I swear everywhere I go folks (mostly airline attendants and pilots) ask me "How was the Hello Kitty airline???" I had no idea that's what i signed up for, I was simply booking a trip from JFK to Bali. Lol. Turned out to be a nice airline with nice wide "Premium Economy" seating and not entirely awful food options.

Those women deserve a medal. How was this 440 lb man traveling back and forth to Taipei so much??? Lol. He should've just stayed in Taiwan, clearly he was buying "attention and services."


----------



## intellectualuva (Apr 22, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> What about the innocent people on the ground?



Lots of water between Taipei and SF. 2 Hours into the flight, they are likely over water. No innocent people...maybe fish though.


----------



## momi (Apr 22, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> What about the innocent people on the ground?



I guess they'll have to wipe his behind


----------

